# XI'AN | Shaanxi Silk Road Creation and Development Centre | 211m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

奥翔天越官网







《标》侠建丝路创发中心建筑照明工程设计招标公告_电子商务_资讯_爱尚商务网


《标》侠建丝路创发中心建筑照明工程设计招标公告(招标编号：HCZB-2021-076)项目所在地区：陕西省一、招标条件本陕建丝路创发中




news.ashidc.com














By 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-05 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-19 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------

